

Google returns 11600 results for "PHP sucks"  - progga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22php+sucks%22

======
mooism2
And 117,000 for "ruby sucks". This game doesn't really prove anything.

<http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22ruby+sucks%22>

------
rinrae
and 4 for "amazing broccoli lasagna".

~~~
tgrass
4.8 Million

